# Solved: Windows Server 2003, cannot get outside domain



## danielphipps (May 12, 2009)

I am having trouble with one workstation in our domain. It can access anything within the domain but nothing outside. I have reinstalled windows on the computer, deleted and readded it to the domain, changed the computer name, tried access through a different mac address (with wireless pci card) all with no success. The computer runs fine and can access the internet if not plugged into the domain.....I am out of ideas


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

What is the ipconfig /all of the machine when on the domain? also if you can post an ipconfig /all of a machine that is working on the domain? Is the DNS set to go to the Windows 2003 server? If it is have you verified the DNS on the server has forwarders pointed to the ISP?


----------



## danielphipps (May 12, 2009)

Yes, the dns is pointed to our server and it is pointed to the isp.

here is the info on the computer with the problem:
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : intern02
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : axisdesign.local
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : axisdesign.local
axisdesign.local
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : axisdesign.local
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-A0-C2-0E-A1
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.1.18
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.1.2
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.1.2
Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 10.10.1.2
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, May 12, 2009 5:41:30 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, May 20, 2009 5:41:30PM

Here is a computer on the domain that is functioning properly:
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : D5BYZ6B1
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : axisdesign.local
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : axisdesign.local
axisdesign.local
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : axisdesign.local
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-72-90-15-36
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.1.24
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.1.2
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.1.2
Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 10.10.1.2
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, May 12, 2009 5:01:34 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, May 20, 2009 5:01:34PM


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

> tried access through a different mac address (with wireless pci card) all with no success. The computer runs fine and can access the internet if not plugged into the domain


I am sorry but these two sentences don't make 100% sense... Your saying if its not plugged into the domain and on wireless it does not connect but then you say not plugged into the domain it does work.

Do you mean that if the machine has been removed off the domain it has internet access through both wired and wireless? If its off the domain is it still getting the DHCP from the 10.10.1.2 server?

Well DHCP seems to be gotten and your DNS does look to be sent back to your server. Have you ensured the PC that is having problems shows up in DNS in the forward and reverse lookup zones?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Is there some third party firewall software installed on the machine?


----------



## danielphipps (May 12, 2009)

sorry, perhaps I am not clear enough on what I have done. Below are the steps I have taken so far along with the symptoms. Also, there is no 3rd party software firewall installed. The only firewall is a Firebox Xedge that sits in front of the server.

Symptons: We have 12 computers on our domain, all configured identically running WinXP Pro. The computer in question was functioning normally until 2 days ago. It can access and ping any other computer & server (1 server running Win Server 03 small biz) within the domain whether wired or connected wireless. It cannot communicate to anything outside the domain. I took the problem computer to my house, plugged it into my wireless router and it worked like a charm. No problems accessing the internet & etc. To me this indicated it was not a hardware problem.

Tried Fixes: I have done the following things with no effect to the problem - 
1) Reinstalled Windows on the computer, including all windows updates (done at my house plugged into my wireless router when not a part of the domain), and drivers.
2) On the server, removed the computer account from the domain, then readded computer with the same name.
3) On the server, removed the computer account from the domain, created a completely new name & account, then rejoined computer to the domain
4) Installed a Linksys wireless PCI adapter (with different MAC address)
5) Took computer off of domain. ran under "workgroup" mode. So it was on the network, but not the domain. Still does not work.


----------



## lazysmurf (Mar 28, 2007)

So it's a windows XP computer is having a problem? have you tried to put a different static ip? maybe some ip are being blocked by rules or firewall of your firebox. are you able to ping out side of the server? you tried to ping www.yahoo.com? are you able to ping your dns gateway or server? have you tried tracert? you want to try to pin point which part of the routing is being stopped. Did you tried to move the PC to a different network port?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

> Did you tried to move the PC to a different network port?


Not gonna matter if he tried it wired and wireless and it did not work.

I do think you may on the right track with some of your other questions though. Some more to think about are - does this firebox provide the wireless and the wired capabilities to the network? Also you say the firebox is the only thing that sits in front of the server does this mean its ISP - Server - Firebox - PCs or is it ISP -wan Firebox lan Server and PCs both wired and wireless.
When you tried the alternate nic did you check the IP was it the same IP as when you had it wired or had the IP changed as well?

It really sounds to me like the firebox may be blocking something.


----------



## lazysmurf (Mar 28, 2007)

i thought what he is working on a desktop (or is it a laptop?) with wired connection and then he installed a wireless card into the desktop to see if it works.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

This person has not stated desktop or laptop

And I read -


> It can access and ping any other computer & server (1 server running Win Server 03 small biz) within the domain whether wired or connected wireless. It cannot communicate to anything outside the domain


As he tried on both wired and wireless in the building so moving network ports really won't do any good.

The reason I asked him about the IPs is to see if the IPs had changed in all the settings playing around he has done. I was thiking along the lines of you with the hardcoding of IPs and making sure something wasn't blocked at the IP level.

From the decription I have so far if I was a betting man something is blocking something within the Firebox


----------



## danielphipps (May 12, 2009)

you guys were exactly spot on. After doing the tracert I noticed that it was stopping at the address of the Firebox Xedge firewall. Today I reset it to the factory defaults, added our specific config, and voila....we're back in business.

thanks so much for your help!


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

NP glad to be of help feel free to mark this solved in the thread tools.


----------

